# Jackplate on a budget!



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I am not sure, but I think Tom C started out basically the same way.  That looks really great - just make sure the wood can handle the stress. Or maybe, now you can take it apart and do it in aluminum? 
Best
Thresh


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool

Just don't forget an eye hook on the inside with saftey chain to the engine!!!!!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

> Cool
> 
> Just don't forget an eye hook on the inside with saftey chain to the engine!!!!!


No doubt! Nice job on the fabrication.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good. How big is that motor, and how long is the boat? A friend of mine tried putting a 5hp Merc on his 13 foot Gheenoe and it was horrible.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Cool
> 
> Just don't forget an eye hook on the inside with saftey chain to the engine!!!!!


 [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## gregfl (Dec 10, 2007)

> Cool
> 
> Just don't forget an eye hook on the inside with saftey chain to the engine!!!!!


Damn that's funny!


;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Cool
> 
> Just don't forget an eye hook on the inside with saftey chain to the engine!!!!!


Dang man, was that a hint?  ;D Jimmy why don't you go over there and give it a good shakedown run for him?  ;D Test pilot sorta stuff, you know jump some wakes, run it up on some sandbars, hit a submerged log at WOT, etc. 

It'd be cool if it's built tough, if not hopefully nobody gets hurt. I don't know enough about this stuff to offer an opinion either way, but it looks pretty tough. Might want to glass it over so that worm wood doesn't get wet though.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I got it painted and mounted a few days ago and took it out for a test run.

The good: No one was injured, It sure runs shallower and I still have good water pressure. 

The bad: There is slight flex at the mounting point above the first screw, It cavitates alot more (practicly over every boat wake or large wave), The porposing is worse (might have to make a set of trim tabs ;D), The exhaust is much louder when I'm on plane and I spun the prop AGAIN on my 8 hp evinrude. 

Most of the bad can be easily fixed so I still consider the project a success.


----------



## rasco13 (Dec 11, 2007)

Im new to outboards, what does spun the proop mean?


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Most props now days have a rubber bushing type thing between the hub, where the prop mounts onto the propshaft, and the part where the blades are. When you hit bottom to often or put too much strain on the prop the rubber starts to tear or slip. The rubber is put in place to keep you from destoying your lower unit. 

That being said, If your driving along and your RPMs start increasing without moving you any faster, your prop is probably spun. 

Also, the reason my prop probably spun again is because I did my own repairs on it. In my case the prop was not able to be re-hubbed, but in most cases re-hubbing is a good altenative to having to buy a new prop (which I might have to do) and is an available service at most prop shops.


----------



## rasco13 (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks for the explanation


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Most props now days have a rubber bushing type thing between the hub, where the prop mounts onto the propshaft, and the part where the blades are. When you hit bottom to often or put too much strain on the prop the rubber starts to tear or slip. The rubber is put in place to keep you from destoying your lower unit.
> 
> That being said, If your driving along and your RPMs start increasing without moving you any faster, your prop is probably spun.
> 
> Also, the reason my prop probably spun again is because I did my own repairs on it. In my case the prop was not able to be re-hubbed, but in most cases re-hubbing is a good altenative to having to buy a new prop (which I might have to do) and is an available service at most prop shops.



That's probably what was wrong with my prop. I had hit a branch at full speed, and then right after (also at full speed) my prop got caught in some industrial construction tarp. The prop ended up bent and cracked and the speed had decreased by 1/2. But I purchased a new prop for it afterwards. I just had to get back to the boat ramp before the storm caught us.


----------

